# pigfish?



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

i heard somewhere that they actually make pretty good tablefare... is it so? i've caught more than enough large ones this summer, always threw them back...or kept a few small ones for bait. never heard about anyone eating them until recently. anyone care for them? i'm guessin' they'd be pretty good fried?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

SS,

what isnt good deep fried?


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

guess you got a point there... next one that 'laughs' at me is gettin the hot oil bath.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

hot sauce will make it taste good too.


----------

